# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  الطبعات المصرية لكتب التراث

## احمد حامد الشافعى

لايخفى على احد غلاء الكتب وان كنا لا نشجع شراء كتب التراث طبعت فى مصر
ولكن لا ننكر وجود بعض الكتب التى طبعت فى مصر طبعات مصريةمثال

1-نيل الاوطار دار الوفاء تحقيق انور الباز 100ج
2-شرح النووى على صحيح مسلم دار بن رجب 130ج
3-البداية والنهاية  بن كثير دار بن رجب تحقيق تلاميذ مصطفى العدوى 130ج
4-سنن بن ماجة +حاشية السندى+تخريجات البوصيرى دار بن الهيثم 55ج
5-الملخص الفقهى الفوزان دار العقيدة 20ج
6-العدة شرح العمدة دار بن رجب22ج
7-القواعد الثلى دار بن الارقم 15ج
8-التلخيص الحبير دار قرطبة 80ج نفدت من الاسواق
9- تفسير الطبرى دار السلام 280ج
10-رياض الصالحين  دار السلام12ج
11-صيد الخاطر دار الغد 10ج
12-الام  دار الوفاء 200ج
13- مجموع الفتاوى دار الوفاء250ج 


نرجو اثراء الموضوع والمشاركة

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> لايخفى على احد غلاء الكتب وان كنا لا نشجع شراء كتب التراث طبعت فى مصر


لم أفهم كلامك ، بارك الله فيك .
أهم التحقيقات والطبعات لكتب التراث كانت في مصر ، فماذا تقصد ؟!




> ولكن لا ننكر وجود بعض الكتب التى طبعت فى مصر طبعات مصرية


 يبدو أنك حديث عهد بالاهتمام بطبعات الكتب ، والأمر يحتاج إلى تفصيل ، وكلمة بعض هنا من الظلم البين .
الأمر يحتاج إلى زيادة توضيح بارك الله فيك .

----------


## القارئ المليجي

> وان كنا لا نشجع شراء كتب التراث طبعت فى مصر


بصراحة العبارة مفاجِئة وصادمة لمن يقرؤها..
وصاحبها لم يدرك معنى "كتب التراث" بأبعادها.
لعله يقصد فنًّا واحدا من العلوم ... وإن كنا نخالفه أيضًا..
لكن لمجاراته أقول له:
كلمة "كتب التراث" تشمل كتب اللغة، والأدب، والتاريخ، ونحو ذلك مما صنفه القدماء..
فهل أنت لا تشجع شراء كتب التراث في هذه الفنون التي طُبِعت وحققت وخدمت في مصر ...
ويْحك! هل تعي وتعقل وتُدرك ما تقول؟!

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

> لايخفى على احد غلاء الكتب وان كنا لا نشجع شراء كتب التراث التى طبعت فى مصر


يعني طبعات تجارية مثل دار الحديث والتوفقية وغيرها




> ولكن لا ننكر وجود بعض الكتب التى طبعت فى مصر طبعات مصرية


يعني يوجد طبعات تجارية مثل دار الحديث والتوفقية وغيرها كانت طبعات مميزة 




> فهل أنت لا تشجع شراء كتب التراث في هذه الفنون التي طُبِعت وحققت وخدمت في مصر


من الذى اصابه الجنون ليقول بذلك

----------


## ابو اسلام المصرى

لا نظلم المكتبات فى مصر
فان افضل طبعات شرح مسلم للنووى ابن رجب اذا لم  تجد المطبعة الاميرية 
و نيل الاوطار و الام افضل طبعاتها فى مصر دار الوفاء
و من لا يستطيع ان يشترى مجموع الفتوى للشيخ ابن تيمية دار الوفاء جيدة 
و كذلك دار العقيدة 
من المكتبات الجيدة و من افضل طبعات منار السبيل فى مصر طبعة دار العقيدة حيث انها بها تخريجات الشيخ الالبانى 
دار الحديث : تخرج كتب سيئة و لكن بها العديد من الطبعات الجيدة مثل تفسير القرطبى ( تخريج الاحاديث و الشواهد الشعرية ) و تفسير الطبرى و السنن للبيهقى تحقيق الشيخ الفاضل منصور اسلام ( اذا كنت لا تستطيع شراء تفسير طبرى و سنن البيهقى لغلاء ثمنهم اشترى هذى الطبعة )
و هناك دار التراث ( المحلى للشيخ احمد شاكر ) و مكتبة السنة و بها العديد من الكتب القيمة
و مكتبة الخانجى الرائعة  و دار المعارف 
و بعض اصدرات المجلس الاعلى للشئون الاسلامية ( رخيصة و جيدة )

----------

